# Quoting tecniques



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I have several techniques that I have used over the years to charge out for an array of different services. Painting walls. Painting cabinets. New construction. Repaints.. Hourly, sq.ft. T&M, Per unit, etc.
Wondering how the rest of the wallpaper world is quoting. Sq.ft.? Per Sheet? Per roll? 
I don't need numbers here, as I well know that is frowned upon and everyone has their own value, as do I... Just always curious how other people are doing things and their rationality behind it..


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I think sq. ft., per sheet and per roll is the same thing.
I use them as a reference point but I tell my customers it's by the job.
That way they can't divide the price by the rolls and come up with an even number. Although that's not an issue anymore like it was back in the day.

I consider how many rolls as the jumping off point, and then look at what the prep is like and how many corners or how cut-up and time consuming.

I don't necessarily go down on my price if they're easier walls, I think they should have to pay for my experience.

Kinda like I want to earn a certain amount per productive day.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I sub all my paper, they have a price sheet. It's mostly per roll and per yd. pricing. It varies depending on pattern and material.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I charge a per day price for wallcoverings. But my per day price goes up with difficult/expensive materials. In a nutshell, all jobs are different and priced accordingly.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

If I'm doing a small job I quote based on what a day is worth to me. Sometimes I sub 54" vwc from a paint contractor, or a substantial amount of roll goods from a designer. In these cases they want a per unit price, so based on difficulty and risk I use a price that averages out to what I think is worst case scenario. For instance, what will the rate be at 60 yds per day or 16 sr per day.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I price the whole job. Usually there is far more than involved than just hanging paper. Stripping, repair, prep, ceilings, trim etc.
For my own estimating purposes I just usually figure the job by number of days. I gave up on square foot estimating because small rooms just throw it all out the window.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ohio Painter said:


> I price the whole job. Usually there is far more than involved than just hanging paper. Stripping, repair, prep, ceilings, trim etc.
> For my own estimating purposes I just usually figure the job by number of days. I gave up on square foot estimating because small rooms just throw it all out the window.


 I guess I can get a little OCD on this stuff, but I've been making up some price sheets to have on file. As I get myself into a wider range of projects, I like to have a reference sheet to fall back onto, plus a rough estimating sheet for my designers/GC's/HO's.
For instance, right now I'll have a standard "set up" / clean up" fee. Like 1.5 hrs. Then a sq. ft. or per sheet price. Plus an extra cost for corners and window/doors/outlets. 
That way a designer can take a pic of the space for me and I can quickly give her a ballpark price.
I find this helps me for other projects as well that I may not have done in a while. Like painting kitchen cabinets or installing crown mouldings. 
I'll be like ****.. what did I charge her/him last time i did that..
Getting a very healthy plethora of price sheets on the go here. Less thinking at the end of the day I find..:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Kev,

Sounds like your wallpaper pricing system is very similar to mine. I too, priced based on strip count and factors I've noted over the years. 

I set up a spread sheet that figures the number rolls needed (calculating all the variables - repeats, number of repeats per strip, strips per roll, number of strips for the room) and cost of installation. 

The pricing part of the spread sheet figures time for each task: number of strips (15 min/strip), trimming if needed (grass cloth, untrimmed paper), number of corners, windows, doors, obstructions (radiators, toilets, pedestal sinks, etc), number of electrical plates (if to be covered), supplies, and other time consuming tasks. 

The spread sheet then takes the time determined for each task and multiplies it by the hourly rate I have determined appropriate for the job. (Determined by distance from home and any PITA factor)

Complicated? Yes to set up the spread sheet formulas. But once set up, it was sure a lot easier than doing it long hand. 

Once I had the price, I rounded up to the nearest half day - sometimes on smaller jobs I'd round a five hour job up to six. 

This system proved exceptionally accurate over the years.


----------



## Tonym123 (Aug 24, 2014)

For large areas such as hotels or large volume sqft we would charge out about $1.20-$1.50/ sqft for standard random 54" vinyls , that would work out to about $14-18/yard , for more difficult installs price goes up from there , recently installed some wood veneer products and price was $7-10 / sqft , I guess charge accordingly, schedule is huge impact on price as well


----------

